# My name is Toad!!!!



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

A couple friends, my son and I ventured on up to Strawberry for a final ice fishing trip of the 2013/2014 season. the ice was good and easily accessible. Took every inch of the power auger to cut through all the layers of hard snow and ice. The fishing was really quite good through the morning but slowed down a little through the remainder of the day. We only caught 4 rainbows but landed a ton of good sized cutts. Most were in the slot between 17"-20"with a handfull below the slot. I did catch my largest trout ever when I hooked up with this toad in about 8' of water. He gave me a good fight stripping out drag for several solid runs that he made. His head barely fit through the 10" hole when I did finally tire him out and get him up. Really awesome day on the ice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

This is what I like to see! Big ol fish! 

Nice catch man. Weight/length? I'd have to guess like 30 inches, 8-10 pounds?


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

almost looks photoshopped


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

It's definately not photo shopped. Real as real gets. That said a friend that was with me when I caught it said the same thing when I showed him the picture right after taking it. 


It's also not as big as that 30" guess either. He was barely 25" and maybe 8lbs but no more than that. His girth makes him look longer than he is I think. I've caught lots of 25" Trout that look like guppies compared to this ole fatty.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

O M G!
:grin:


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

well done.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

That is awesome, nice catch!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Toad is right! Wow, what a catch.


----------

